# Neue Horden-Gilde auf Echsenkessel OHNE BLUTELFEN



## Boomslang (3. Juli 2007)

Tach Männers !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein Kumpel und ich planen auf dem Realm Echsenkessel eine neue Horden-Gilde zu eröffnen ohne Halb-Allys (Blutelfen).
Quasi nur für den harten Hordekern ohne Strumpfhosen Elf auf nem Suppenhuhn.
Manchen mag das jetzt vielleicht etwas sauer aufstoßen, aber ich denke es gibt genug Leut denen diese möchtegern Hordler-Barbys auf die Blase schlagen und lieber wieder mir "richtigen" Hordis auf die Kacke hauen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt ja genug Gilden die vollgestopft sind mit Blutelfen daher ist unser Streben nach der guten alten Schule  :-)

Geplant sind dann gemeinsame Raids und das anstreben eines Netherdrachens.
Eine Sektion mit Level ~ 39 und eine zwischen 65 und 70.

Gesucht sind nette Leut mit denen man zusammen zocken und Allys verhauen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Teamspeak un Email Addys für jeden wären ebenfalls schon verfügbar.

Wer Interesse hätte, einfach bei mir melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS:  Die Strumpfhosen sollten sich jetzt einfach mal nicht angesprochen fühlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Guter Beitrag!Respekt!
Endlich sagt mal einer die Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich auf eurem Server spielen würde,täte ich mich sofort melden^^


----------



## Boomslang (4. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bist gerne Willkommen.
Wobei ich sagen muss dass wir jetzt erst (in 2 Wochen) auf den Server mit unseen großen Chars rüberziehen.
Da wird der Server erst für den Transfer freigeschaltet.

Also wenns dir mal zu doof auf deinem Realm wird.... Denk an uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juli 2007)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja nach dem urlaub transferiere ich bestimmt zu euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boomslang (4. Juli 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja wie jetzt    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   im ernst oder im ernst mit *zungerausstreckundüberkreutztenfingern*  ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juli 2007)

ne bin nur fan von den dingern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im ernst wie ähm...wie soll ichs ausdrücken^^...wie im ernst halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boomslang (11. Juli 2007)

Also ich hab jetzt schonmal 7 Leut auf dem Realm zusannengesucht die mitmachen würden.....Nur zur Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stev-O- (8. April 2008)

NOOBLIKE und übertrieben.


----------



## Pi91 (8. April 2008)

Stev-O- schrieb:


> NOOBLIKE und übertrieben.


Der Thread ist von Mitte 2007, musst du ja nicht unbedingt neu aufwärmen.
/close?


----------

